# New Smoking-Meat.com Logo in Progress



## TulsaJeff (Jun 1, 2007)

Thought some of you might be interested in seeing the new Smoking-Meat.com logo which is in progress. I am working with a logo company and I think they have gone over the top on this one!

I have not given them the green light yet so if you notice anything then feel free to point it out.. I have always thought a thousand eyes are better than 2
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






We will also be using this for the SMF logo.. instead of the "-meat" at the bottom it will have "Meat Forums" and the text will be moved to the left slightly to make it line up with the ".com".

I am visualizing this on a Tshirt or Ballcap...


----------



## bbq bubba (Jun 1, 2007)

Looks great Jeff
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  I would definetly get a hat n t-shirt like that!


----------



## teacup13 (Jun 1, 2007)

me too....


----------



## Deer Meat (Jun 1, 2007)

A hat and shirt would be cool


----------



## tonto1117 (Jun 1, 2007)

Looks great Jeff, I love the new design!!!! How about a bit of smoke coming out of the smoke stack? Also to me the pigs apron is the perfect place to put somthing.....perhaps SMF?? I also realize that with every different color on the design the price goes up, which you probably already know....wish I would have appriciated that fact before I had my logo completed. In any case I love it!!!


----------



## gypsyseagod (Jun 1, 2007)

cooking apron....keychains...mugs....???


----------



## jts70 (Jun 1, 2007)

I'm in. Apron would be cool too.


----------



## chris_harper (Jun 1, 2007)

shirt, cap, apron- i'll take one of each.


----------



## domn8_ion (Jun 1, 2007)

It looks a bit long. Is there anyway to shorten it? Possibly move the smoker behind the logo a bit? Just a thought. Otherwise it looks great.


----------



## squeezy (Jun 1, 2007)

Looking good Jeff ... I'd definitely be intersted in a shirt etc.
One small thought ... the 'O' behind the ribs should stand out a bit more. (In my humble opinion) I love it!


----------



## hawgheaven (Jun 1, 2007)

I like the overall design, but I agree there should be smoke coming out of the smoker chimney... preferably thin blue smoke... 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  I also like the idea of the letters SMF on the pig's apron... nice touch. 

Count me in for hats, t-shirts and aprons!


----------



## shellbellc (Jun 1, 2007)

I think a thin blue out of the stack would be nice.  I think it's sharp looking!  The only thing negative I would comment about it is that if someone is going to look at it for a website address, I don't know if they would catch the hyphen before the "meat".  I'm thinking that maybe the Smoking-Meat.com should be all one line.


----------



## TulsaJeff (Jun 1, 2007)

I agree that it might be more practical from a domain name perspective..

Based on the metrics about 97% or our traffic comes from the search engines and being #1 in google for "smoking meat", "how to smoke meat", "smoking recipes", and several other common keywords as well as being in the top 5 for a host of other keywords does not hurt at all
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Most of these top positions are with keywords that have more than a million results.

Most of these are #1 or in the top 5 in Yahoo and MSN as well.

"Not bad", I says to myself all the time
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





SMF now comes up as number 3 when you search for "smoking meat' so it's coming right along as well.

So.. I do agree with you however, due to the low number of folks getting here that way I chose to go with aesthetics instead.

I may put the web address in smaller font just below the logo along with a good catch phrase..

Thanks for all the great input!


----------



## triple b (Jun 1, 2007)

I like it too!
Also all the other ideas.
Maybe move the smoker right under the pig's arm?
And like Squeezy said to make the "O" more like a grill.
Also the SMF logo on the pig's apron.
Which makes me wonder,are you changing the site so that "Forum" is no longer part of the web site address?
Just my $.02 worth.









Keep on Smokin'!!


----------



## TulsaJeff (Jun 1, 2007)

I am having 2 revisions of the logo made...

One of them is for the Smoking-Meat.com site as you see it now. The other one will be exactly the same except it will say "Meat Forums" at the bottom instead of "-MEAT".

This will give us consistency across the sites and even though it is a different domain name it will make them blend together a little better as I would like them to do.

Good ideas.. keep them coming!


----------



## monty (Jun 1, 2007)

Excellent, Jeff!
Need a bit of shadow under the smoker so that it does not look like it is suspended in air and in addition to all the other great ideas I would add a small stack of wood under the firebox.
Aprons, potholders, caps, beer mugs and coffee cups. YES! Key chains and beer can cozees, too!

Cheers!


----------



## msmith (Jun 1, 2007)

Hey jeff how about a bumper sticker size one  that we can stick on our smokers. Maybe saying proud member of SMF. Just a thought. I'd put it on mine.


----------



## bbq bubba (Jun 2, 2007)

Ya, stickers too!!!


----------



## teacup13 (Jun 2, 2007)

yup i want one too....


----------



## triple b (Jun 2, 2007)

Another vote for stickers here too!


----------



## squeezy (Jun 2, 2007)

Me too!


----------



## chris_harper (Jun 2, 2007)

oh hell yeah! i want a sticker too. actually a few. one for the smoker, one for my truck. maybe one for my locker at work.


----------



## domn8_ion (Jun 2, 2007)

Beer Coozies? Love that idea. BUT i'd have to have the apron and ball cap to match.


----------



## gypsyseagod (Jun 2, 2007)

"it's aliveeee"... oops did i help start a monster????


----------



## meowey (Jun 2, 2007)

I want one of everything!

Take care, have fun, and do good!

Regards,

Meowey


----------



## hawgheaven (Jun 2, 2007)

I got bored last night and started playing with the logo... I hope that's okay Jeff... not trying to step on any toes! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 It was easier to do this than try to 'splain my thoughts...


----------



## squeezy (Jun 2, 2007)

I love the changes ... very cool


----------



## triple b (Jun 2, 2007)

Excellent job there Hawg!!

You got my vote!











I hope Jeff likes it too.


----------



## gypsyseagod (Jun 2, 2007)

that gets my vote too


----------



## TulsaJeff (Jun 2, 2007)

Hawg,

That is very close to what I had in mind as well for the SMF version of the logo. I have already paid decent money to my design company to do the work so I will let them earn their pay however, it is obvious that you have some skill sets that I may need to keep in mind for future projects in the SMF.

What software do you use? Photoshop?, Fireworks?, Illustrator?

Feel free to play with the logos... maybe we should have a thread for logo modifications by members for anyone who wants to showcase their design ideas.. I like it already!

I have seen other forums who showcase modified Google logos and thought it was really cool.

On that note... anyone who has skills such as this and would like to donate your skills to making the forum better, let me know and I will use you where I can.


----------



## hawgheaven (Jun 2, 2007)

Jeff,

I am using photoshop...

I'll be glad to help out in any way possible... just let me know!


----------



## squeezy (Jun 2, 2007)

I love your attitude Jeff ... I personally don't have those skills, but others do. Great idea to tap into all that talent to come up with something that really rocks!
God, I'm so glad to be a part of this ...


----------



## squeezy (Jun 2, 2007)

Meowy said it best ... at _least_ one of everything!


----------



## moltenone (Jun 2, 2007)

i think it's great!!!


Mark


----------



## iceboxbbq (Jun 2, 2007)

Looks great Jeff


----------



## deejaydebi (Jun 3, 2007)

I love it Jeff! Sign me up for a hat, apron and coozy!

I was thinking it might be cool to have the name come out of the smoke. Soething like this ....


----------



## ikinya6 (Jun 3, 2007)

I like what HawgHeaven did with it. My only real suggestion is to have them work on the smoker a little bit. It looks like a style break, which is one reason it stands on its own too much. (Look at the lines on it compared to the lines around the rest of the elements.) Make them cartoonize it a little more to go with the rest of the logo. 

I have designed a number of logos, as well. I like the way this is starting to look. I'd be glad to help out in any way you need, Jeff.  I use Photoshop and Illustrator.


----------



## mark g (Jun 3, 2007)

i want a sticker for my snowboard!


----------



## domn8_ion (Jun 3, 2007)

Ohhh, fridge magnets. Those might be cool too. Well Jeff. Sounds like the only thing you have missing are the order forms. We're all behind the new logo. Can't wait to see the finished products.


----------



## hawgheaven (Jun 3, 2007)

Thanks, glad you liked it! Yes, I agree about the smoker... it needs to be cartoonized more.


----------



## peculiarmike (Jun 3, 2007)

A nice size color decal (about 10") on clear contact material for the rear window of my pickup would work!


----------



## hawgheaven (Jun 3, 2007)

... here's a version with the smoker a little more "cartoonized"...


----------



## ikinya6 (Jun 3, 2007)

That's what I'm talking about!  Looking good. Now, what if you shrink "meat forums.com" to fit completely under "Smoking" and adjust it to balance beside the image.  I'm not meaning this in any critical way.  Just thinking out loud.  Ze Artiste in me is pushing its way back up after being buried for so many years.  I don't have access to my Photoshop right now, but you seem to have a pretty good command of it.


----------



## squeezy (Jun 3, 2007)

it just keeps gettin' better and better ...


----------



## smokin for life (Jun 4, 2007)

I wish I could draw, but I know stick people and things just wouldn't look that good. But what ever Ya'll come up with, I want one of everything. PLEASE!!!!!


----------



## hawgheaven (Jun 4, 2007)

Thanks! Try this one...


----------



## bbq bubba (Jun 4, 2007)

All those look good but i think u got it now! where's the order form, i need some SMF stuff


----------



## squeezy (Jun 5, 2007)

Looking great! ... one small thing, the ribs overhang the grill bottom left by about 2 or 3 ribs ... just looks a little odd to me ... what do you think?


----------



## gypsyseagod (Jun 5, 2007)

if ya slow cook those ribs a bit longer they should pull out & then it fits perfectly... oink


----------



## squeezy (Jun 5, 2007)

We have a problem solver in our midst of the first order ... glad you found us ...oink oink!


----------



## peculiarmike (Jun 5, 2007)

Shame this did not come along before the SMF Gathering shirts were printed. Would have looked great. Always next time.


----------



## TulsaJeff (Jun 5, 2007)

Apparently I am very difficult
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I have had them make changes, remove the changes, add them back on, make different changes..

Just can't be satisfied!

Anyway..

I think I have finally settled on what is very close to being finished.

I have added a lot of the suggestions from here but I think it gets to be too "busy" if you do everything so I just added SMF to the apron, OTBS to the chef hat, shadow under the smoker for perspective and had them move the smoker to the left a little.

Lookin' better?


----------



## squeezy (Jun 5, 2007)

Sorry Jeff ... but I for one like this version much better 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Perhaps a vote could be considered .....


----------



## TulsaJeff (Jun 5, 2007)

Squeezy,

Perhaps we can do that.. the logo I am having created is mainly for the Smoking-Meat.com website but I want the SMF logo to be along the same lines as far as using the same pig, same type of smoker, the same font and colors, etc. for some consistency across the sites, but maybe a design contest would be a good thing, eh?!

It seems that several people around here knows how to take the elements apart in a logo and move things around a bit and I have no problem with that.

Let me do some thinking obout it..


----------



## cheech (Jun 5, 2007)

It does appear to be a bit wide, just going through that with a logo at work right now. It looks nice a clean and gets the point across. 

Nice work


----------



## crewdawg52 (Jun 6, 2007)

Why an oinker?  Why not a moo'er?


----------



## deejaydebi (Jun 7, 2007)

Looks good Jeff but ... if we try to put it on a ball cap it'll go ear to ear.


----------



## ikinya6 (Jun 7, 2007)

I'm w/ Squeezy on this one.  HawgHeaven is getting really close, but make those designers earn their money. 

I really think the smoker needs the same width lines as the rest of the elements.  It also looks more like it's saying "King-meats" rather than "smoking-meats".  

The logo should be self contained, easily readable, easily recognizable, and uniquely ours.  It should look like one uniform element. It should be versatile enough to be applied to any number of things, like mast head, caps, t-shirts, and window stickers, without requiring major changes, and without accidentally losing certain qualities because of the background it is applied to.  Preferably, it should be simple enough that it can be implemented into other designs, for when you want it incorporated into a special event t-shirt like the gathering. That is why you want to be careful of how many colors you use in it.  Plus the fact that for many types of printing, each color can really add to the cost.  Even different shades of colors can jack up the price.  Just a couple of things to keep in mind.

While I am opining, (and then I'll shut up... for a while), I also think we should stick w/ the pig.  Cows say "steak and burgers" while a pig says Mmmm...mmmm... BBQ.


----------



## virgo53 (Jun 7, 2007)

I like HawgHeaven design, It seems to blend the thoughts together,

Let us know when the shirts, hats, stickers and all other stuff is ready.
mike


----------



## hawgheaven (Jun 7, 2007)

Squared up a bit... more hat freindly as Debi mentioned.


----------



## squeezy (Jun 7, 2007)

I love that .... but Jeff has made it clear that he is working on a logo for Smoking-Meat.com not SmokingMeatForum, but is looking to integrate the two to make them compliment eah other.


----------



## hawgheaven (Jun 7, 2007)

Yes, I know... I'm just throwing out ideas, that's all. Not trying to take over by any means!


----------



## ikinya6 (Jun 7, 2007)

I love it HH.  Looks like you're having fun playing around with it.


----------



## bbq bubba (Jun 8, 2007)

O.K. how much trouble am i in for stealing a logo for my avatar
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 I really like this version but will remove it if there's any problems
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




BTW, very impressive H.H.


----------



## hawgheaven (Jun 8, 2007)

Yes, I am... I love doing this kinda stuff!

No trouble from me, I'm flattered!


----------



## virgo53 (Jun 8, 2007)

Hawg,

Love that design, Jeff, When will the hats be ready????

I think the whole membership here have their Ccards ready for action!!

Phones are ready to call, are yours "Manned"??

Mike


----------



## bbq bubba (Jun 21, 2007)

Thought i'd bump this thread.......how's it goin with the logo Jeff, seems like a LOT of interest if you could get it on some hats, shirts, etc. Definetly be able to put some more coin into all the great work you've been doing


----------



## bbq bubba (Jun 22, 2007)

Bumpity bump


----------



## triple b (Jun 22, 2007)

I was just thinking,why not use the wide version for smoking meat.com and Hawg's squared-up version for the forum site?
Just a thought.


----------



## spartacus (Jun 22, 2007)

I like the sticker idea on the grill, but wouldn't it melt no matter where you put it?


----------



## squeezy (Jun 22, 2007)

Great idea!  ... I'll second that ....

What say all of you?


----------



## kueh (Jun 22, 2007)

Again,  probably too late....

There should be a bull too, leaning on the other side of the smoker.  He'd be looking at the pig, with a sorta angered look.

I had thought the bull would be leaning on different style smoker, but it would make the logo a bit too large.

If you increase the size of the graphics you can fit the Smoking-Meat.com on the bottom with a larger font size which makes it easier to read.

The graphic is what pulls people to look longer and read.

I disagree with filling the O with an object as it obscures the word, though it does look interesting.


----------



## triple b (Jun 23, 2007)

I'm just following what Hawg tried by moving this thread up to the front again.
I like Jeff's wide version for the "Smoking-Meat.com" and Hawg's version for the"SmokingMeatForum.com" site.
Any thoughts on that? (My brother Squeezy thought so)


----------



## deejaydebi (Jun 23, 2007)

Do my weekend smoke with a new bib and it's just plain and white ...

Even Jessie thinks we need to put something on it. I said Yeah we're waiting for the new logo for Smoking Meat Forums!


----------



## hawgheaven (Jun 23, 2007)

Hawg just another pawn in game of life... 

Hey, I am just happy to be a part of this wunnerful group... I am glad my ideas were accepted by some, but Jeff has the whole enchilada under control with his design team. I was merely throwing out ideas, not trying to take over the whole thing. I know we'll be happy with the results!


----------



## deejaydebi (Jun 23, 2007)

Just wondering ... is it just a smoke dream or are we gonna get to buy hats and aprons and stuff with the new logo?

I'm about ready to pilfer the logo and make me an iron on for a t-shirt if we're not going to  ...

I am proud to be a member of the Smoking meat forums!

I want to display my colors!


----------



## smokin for life (Jun 23, 2007)

I'll buy them if they're here.


----------



## crownovercoke (Jun 23, 2007)

I dont know how I missed this thread before but I definately want "HAT, SHIRT, APRON, and possibly manly "oven mit"???

When they're available for purchase sign me up for the entire set!!!!


----------



## monty (Jun 23, 2007)

"Manly Oven Mitt"? Like with holes in the fingertips? 





Cheers!


----------



## bbq bubba (Jun 24, 2007)

I,m gonna keep bumpin this till Jeff jumps in!


----------



## triple b (Jun 24, 2007)

Me too!


----------



## deejaydebi (Jun 24, 2007)

Triple he's gonna put us on ignore soon!


----------



## db bbq (Jun 24, 2007)

My order is in!!!! When do they ship? Shirts, Hats, Aprons...Bring It All !!!


----------



## hawgheaven (Jun 24, 2007)

I have some license plate sized blank sheet metal in the garage just SCREAMIN' to be used... would look good with the logo...


----------



## calismoker (Jun 24, 2007)

Put me down for a hat, 2 shirts and an apron...


----------



## keywesmoke (Jun 24, 2007)

I'm a city mouse, but when did pigs get hoofs like a horse?


----------



## cheech (Jun 24, 2007)

keywest I had to go back and look at those hoofs but you are right. LOL


----------



## bbq bubba (Jun 25, 2007)

Bump


----------



## squeezy (Jun 25, 2007)

I think we need a course on pig anatomy 101 ! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	








Should look a bit more like this ....


----------



## bbq bubba (Jun 26, 2007)

bump


----------



## squeezy (Jun 26, 2007)

Nudge


----------



## fuzzynavel (Jun 26, 2007)

got to keep the "otbs" on the pigs hat its so........SMF! almost a trademark of sorts


----------



## bbq bubba (Jun 27, 2007)

Bumpity bump


----------



## hawgheaven (Jun 27, 2007)

Â°Â°Â°thumpÂ°Â°Â°


----------



## db bbq (Jun 27, 2007)

Knock Knock!!!


----------



## bbq bubba (Jun 27, 2007)

I see your on line Jeff, BUMP!!!


----------



## squeezy (Jun 28, 2007)

Come out ... come out ... where ever you are?


----------



## TulsaJeff (Jun 28, 2007)

I hear ya! I hear ya!... 

I am presently trying to find a resource who can take the logo and place it on items for us without it costing an arm and a leg..

I have used CafePress in the past but in my opinion they are a little pricey.. 

Some items of interest seem to be:

Aprons
Tshirts
Caps
Stickers
Keychains
Magnets

Will report when I have more.. stay tuned.

As far as the logo... the longer horizontal logo works best for a website since it takes less space above the fold line.

I am not opposed to a square version for tshirts or aprons but I personally think a logo should remain fairly consistent across the board.


----------



## hawgheaven (Jun 28, 2007)

Hey Jeff, I am currently looking into getting some embroidered aprons and shirts from www.queensboro.com . They are pretty reasonable and will analyze your logo for free. They don't do screen work for stickers and such, but their embroidery is top notch.

Check them out...


----------



## squeezy (Jun 28, 2007)

I personally like this version currently being used by bbq bubba ... What say all of you


----------



## crownovercoke (Jun 28, 2007)

I agree about keeping the logo the same.  

"The demand is high and the native I feel are getting restless"


----------



## triple b (Jun 28, 2007)

You have my vote!


----------



## bbq bubba (Jul 8, 2007)

bump..........


----------



## db bbq (Jul 18, 2007)

Keepin the thread HOT!!!!!!!


----------



## gypsyseagod (Jul 18, 2007)

yup


----------



## hawgheaven (Jul 18, 2007)

Gee, glad you like it so much!


----------



## hawgheaven (Jul 20, 2007)

... for a *BUMP!! *


----------



## az_redneck (Jul 20, 2007)

Looks good! I will say that "hooves" on a pig look a bit funky though..


----------



## hawgheaven (Jul 20, 2007)

I think they're dress shoes...


----------



## bbq bubba (Jul 20, 2007)

Are we back to bugging Jeff again? where is our leader? BUMP!!!


----------



## mossymo (Jul 23, 2007)

This thread started June 1st..................bump !!!


----------



## bbq bubba (Jul 26, 2007)

Since i'm leaving town for a couple days, thought i'd better give this a BUMP!!!


----------



## crownovercoke (Jul 27, 2007)

BUMP... NUDGE... TAP...  

Is there anyone there????


----------



## deejaydebi (Jul 27, 2007)

Where's the end of the line?    Bump!


----------



## bbq bubba (Jul 27, 2007)

At least acknowledge you hear us!


----------



## TulsaJeff (Jul 27, 2007)

I hear you guys.... still trying to glean info from my damaged hard drive. I will get back to the logo as soon as possible.

If any of you guys who know photoshop or fireworks wants to submit your versions of the logo then feel free to do that.

I am not opposed to variations but I do want it to have a similar look to the Smoking-Meat.com logo as far as the pig, smoker, fonts, etc.

If you want to get rid of the ribs in front of the "O" that is ok.. I am not sure I like that aspect of the logo anyway.

Actually feel free to do anything you want and be as creative as you like.. if we get enough response I will make a gallery of SMF logos.

The main logo will need to be very similar to the Smoking-Meat.com logo but the gallery can be "anything goes" as long as it remains family friendly.(now why do I feel the need to say that?)


----------



## hawgheaven (Jul 27, 2007)

Thanks Jeff, I like the idea of member submitals... so I hereby respectfully submit this one:


----------



## bbq bubba (Aug 1, 2007)

Thanks for the reply Jeff, i think if you read this long azz thread, you'll find a ton of response already aimed at Hawg's logo 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




I know i've been bumping the heck out of this thread but i wouldn't mind having some colors to fly at our next comp., that's if your into that kind of thing


----------



## squeezy (Aug 1, 2007)

I personally like this one ... except .... for the feet


----------



## db bbq (Aug 7, 2007)

See what you started Jeff..Now we have to keep (ringin the bell) to keep you movin  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 !!!!!!!DB BBQ


----------



## db bbq (Aug 7, 2007)

I really think the logo that bbq bubba is using as his avatar is a Great logo..Maybe take out the ribs infront of the "O"....Just my 2cents..DB BBQ


----------



## bonniesboytoy (Sep 10, 2007)

Or make the ribs a little smaller.. so you can see the grill..
P:S:  No Bull yet ???


----------



## deejaydebi (Sep 10, 2007)

I have 6 new white aprons I'm about to make iron trasfers for before long. Bet I wear them out before the logo gear arrives ...

Nudge ...... >>>>>


----------



## welderman1 (Sep 10, 2007)

My vote besides hats and T- shirts, would be a small decal for my car and truck, defintely some stickers for my tool box, fridge, and helmut, and I like the idea of fridge magnets. I think they would sell.


----------



## TulsaJeff (Sep 10, 2007)

I sincerely apologize for the apparent dragging of the feet on this.. not to make excuses but I have been absolutely covered up and I can't seem to see daylight here lately...

I know.. whine, whine, whine (as my wife would say)
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Anyway.. I am totally open to ideas for this. The only thing I have come up with so far is CafePress which in my opinion is a little overpriced although they do provide dropshipping and almost all of the items that have been mentioned with NO minimum order quantities including:

Bumper stickers
Stickers
Hats
Shirts
Aprons
Mugs
Teddy Bears (gifts for lady friends I'm sure)
Coasters
Clocks
Etc.

Feel free to fill me in if anyone knows of a better option.


As to the logo.. I think the pigs feet are somewhat cartoonish which I sort of like but there does seem to be a lot of complaining about it
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I agree with the ribs over the "O".. anyone know photoshop well enough to remove it? Be my guest.

If you need the fullsize files.. send me a PM with your request and I will be happy to share with a person or two who has the required skill set.

I am not a photoshop guy myself and do not have the original photoshop files broke up into layers to make this task easy.


----------



## deejaydebi (Sep 10, 2007)

Don't we have someone here that does this sort of thing - advertizing stuff? Damn memory stinks! I know there was someone talking about it back around the Gathering time ...


----------



## hawgheaven (Sep 10, 2007)

Jeff, I do photoshop and can tackle this for ya'... which logo are you talking about using?


----------



## TulsaJeff (Sep 10, 2007)

Hawg,

That would be great!

I am forwarding the email to you that I received from the logo company.. it contains a link to download the zip file with a all contents including letterhead, logo, business card, etc.

It has various formats inclding, tif, jpeg, eps, psd, etc. so you can choose the one that is best to work with.

There is no need to edit all of the different ones.. just one that is high res, and I can resize and change the resolution for web logo version.

Thanks!


----------



## TulsaJeff (Sep 10, 2007)

Hawg,

I forgot to mention... the logo I sent you says Smoking-Meat.com.. I think the Smoking should be left in the top line and then Meat Forum should be placed under it.

If you have a better idea.. let me know.

Thanks once again!


----------



## peculiarmike (Sep 10, 2007)

Put the "O" back in SMOKING. Lose the grill & ribs. Pig's feet are fine, it IS a cartoon.
$.02


----------



## kennymn (Sep 11, 2007)

just my 2-cents - on the list of merchandise with the logo on it , how about a FLAG 2' x 3' to fly it high and proudly next to our smokers ????


----------



## mossymo (Sep 11, 2007)

KENNYMN
I love the idea, I would fly it high !!!


----------



## gypsyseagod (Sep 11, 2007)

having been in a business where i did merchandise(now i have vista & i'm a comp.idiot again)but knowing how merch can get into overhead & way out of hand w/items quickfast....what about an smf donation or paid download of the logo for say a time protected period(24 hrs) and the person gets their own iron on transfer paper for their printer ???? just a thought.


----------



## bbq bubba (Oct 31, 2007)

BUMP!!!
Over 6000 member's...........can we get a t-shirt???


----------



## deejaydebi (Oct 31, 2007)

Running around with nakid aprons .... no T-shirt - no ball cap - heavy sigh ...


----------



## hawgheaven (Oct 31, 2007)

Okay, my bad... I told Jeff I'd touch up the "official" logo and get it back to him... I still have it partially done. I promise I'll get back on it asap... life happens sometimes.

Stay tuned...


----------



## squeezy (Oct 31, 2007)

Enough excuses grampa ... let's get with the program ...


----------



## flattop (Oct 31, 2007)

My sis does t-shirts. I could check with her to see if it's something she could handle and if it would be cost effective for the members here.


----------



## bbq bubba (Nov 3, 2007)

Bump!!!!!!!


----------



## jmedic25 (Nov 3, 2007)

Yeah smoke from the stack.  It has to be thin and blue!


----------



## bbq bubba (Nov 4, 2007)

Bump


----------



## kew_el_steve (Nov 4, 2007)

Burp...Hickory and beer...mmmmmmm


----------



## richtee (Nov 4, 2007)

Wish I had one for my chef duties yesterday!   ;{)   Hint hint!


----------



## kew_el_steve (Nov 4, 2007)

Embroidered Polo...XL...any color except white...gets stained on the top of my belly shelf. T-shirt for use while doing the 'q is nice too. Maybe a line of signature beers...


----------



## kew_el_steve (Nov 4, 2007)

burp...hate when that happens


----------



## jack (Nov 4, 2007)

beer cozy, coozy? whatever, insulated beer holster, id buy a pack of em


----------



## gypsyseagod (Nov 4, 2007)

and keychain/bottle openers.


----------



## phishisgroovin (Nov 4, 2007)

Tulsa Jeff, can you let me know what the costs are for a logo company to do your imaging?
I am working on a fish for my site but not really getting what i am striving for. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Oh yeah, Hi I am Randy (phishisgroovin) Just joined & great site you have.


----------



## kew_el_steve (Nov 4, 2007)

burp...Bitburger...sorry...


----------



## Dutch (Nov 4, 2007)

Hi Randy, glad to have you here.  Please go up to Roll Call and introduce yourself to all the fine folks here at SMF.


----------



## kew_el_steve (Nov 6, 2007)

burp... hate when that happens


----------



## richtee (Nov 6, 2007)

PLEASE wipe yer chin off...yeesh!


----------



## bbq bubba (Nov 7, 2007)




----------



## bbq bubba (Nov 18, 2007)

Hello Jeff..............is this thing dead or is there a chance to get some stuff for christmas???


----------



## hawgheaven (Nov 18, 2007)

Bubba, I've got the right files... I am working on it as we speak...


----------



## bbq bubba (Nov 18, 2007)

SWEET!!!


----------



## smokeys my pet (Nov 18, 2007)

Very nice looking, can't wait to get mine also.


----------



## capt dan (Nov 18, 2007)

yeah, I wan't some for  christmas too.


----------



## crownovercoke (Nov 18, 2007)

Debi you dont seem like the kinda girl who would runaround naked with an apron on...


----------



## squeezy (Nov 19, 2007)

Bump


----------



## hawgheaven (Nov 19, 2007)

I apologize for the long delay in getting this done, life happens. But, we're finally getting somewhere! Jeff and I have come up with something we think you all will enjoy. It is similar in design to the SmokingMeats.com logo Jeff had designed, here is the SMF version:









*We hope you like it!*


----------



## mossymo (Nov 19, 2007)

I like it, lets git'er done !!!!


----------



## smokincowboy (Nov 19, 2007)

looks great


----------



## monty (Nov 19, 2007)

Let's go with it!

I would be proud to wear and display that logo!

Great work and thank you for all the effort!

Cheers!


----------



## bbq bubba (Nov 19, 2007)

Looks great Phil, just wondering if that logo is gonna fit on a hat??


----------



## hawgheaven (Nov 19, 2007)

Well, I hope so...


----------



## gramason (Nov 19, 2007)

Looks great, ready to order hats, shirts, etc...


----------



## wavector (Nov 19, 2007)

I'd like to copy it and put it on an apron for use immediately.


----------



## blackhawk19 (Nov 19, 2007)

Looks Great


----------



## scrollman3 (Nov 19, 2007)

Looks great, where can I order them? Has my order been shipped yet?
I hope they are available in XL sizes for us full figured chefs.


----------



## hawgheaven (Nov 19, 2007)

Just so it doesn't get lost... can we ship it?


----------



## dingle (Nov 19, 2007)

Yeah the new logo is great but will probly need 2XL as the lbs are packing on since joining this forum.


----------



## TulsaJeff (Nov 20, 2007)

I was playing around with placing the logo on a cap today and this is what I came up with..


----------



## dejacks (Nov 20, 2007)

Looks great Jeff, will there be a black cap as well?


----------



## allen (Nov 20, 2007)

Looks Great Jeff, I agree with TBS coming out of the stack and SMF logo on apron


----------



## hawgheaven (Nov 20, 2007)

I like it!

I'd like two please...


----------



## gramason (Nov 20, 2007)

Looks good, waiting to order.


----------



## bbq bubba (Nov 25, 2007)

BUMP............X-mas is around the corner!!


----------



## glued2it (Nov 25, 2007)

good start! where's the shirts?


----------



## monty (Nov 25, 2007)

Lookin' good, guys!

Dejacks,
I think the smoker would get lost on a black cap. Medium blue, about the color of bluejeans, is as dark as it should go. Just my opinion.

Jeff,
Will we be able to order  individually on a drop ship basis or will you have to warehouse the goods?
And I do hope the SMF gets a tidy cut!

Hawg,
Thanks for all your work on this project!

Cheers, Everyone!


----------



## richtee (Nov 25, 2007)

Nice... it'll look MUCH better with some BBQ fingerprints for authenticity/realisim!!


----------



## bbq bubba (Nov 25, 2007)

I think the logo would have to be set on a white background so it could be put on dark colored hats, shirts, etc.
A white hat wouldn't last long around here.........smoke, grease, dirt, butt juice!............


----------



## monty (Nov 25, 2007)

That's a good idea!

Will it affect the cost of production?

Cheers!


----------



## glued2it (Nov 25, 2007)

Ok guys here it is on black!

I like it!


----------



## glued2it (Nov 25, 2007)

This one has more of the white filled in.


----------



## monty (Nov 25, 2007)

Looks good, Jeremy!

Did you have to add the white highlights to the smoker and such or were they already there?

Again I am looking at cost of production and such. Fine little lines are a tough go for some types of reproduction and imprinting.

Not trying to be a buster just being practical.

However, I must say It Do Look Good!

Thanks for your efforts!

Cheers!


----------



## glued2it (Nov 25, 2007)

Thank you!
when I used to draw I loved putting black on black it was tough but fun.

The only thing I did was fill in the white to show what it would look like on black.

All the highlights were preexisting, With the cost production in mind, I did one with more white and one with more black.

I don't know how they are making shirts and what not these days. I'm sure the exacto knife screen print days are over.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





It always helps to visualize. A little photo shop and couple of minutes I had to offer


----------



## glued2it (Nov 25, 2007)

*Alright I promise this is the last one!*






I was curious what other colors looked like, YES I had too much coffee today!

This was the closest I could get to Thin blue!


















For the ladies!


----------



## bbq bubba (Nov 25, 2007)

The hot pink is cool!!


----------



## deejaydebi (Nov 25, 2007)

Nice Jeremy! I like the gray everything shows up nice. Hopefully not the dirt as much as the white but the white is REAL nice!


----------



## walking dude (Nov 25, 2007)

firebox is on the wrong side...........

lOLOLOL...........








d88de


----------



## smokeys my pet (Nov 25, 2007)

I can not wait and I am wanting some real bad. Any word on maybe when.


----------



## mossymo (Nov 25, 2007)

I would like a white baseball hat with some of Jeff's rub smeared across the bill of the hat just for the look of authenticity !!!


----------



## blackhawk19 (Nov 25, 2007)

Gray or the light blue look good to me, I'm parked on ready to order


----------



## deejaydebi (Nov 25, 2007)

Must be a Char Griller D88de!


----------



## bbq bubba (Nov 26, 2007)

Well, finally glad to say i got my shirt today!!!


----------



## squeezy (Nov 26, 2007)

Looks great Bubba ... custom job?


----------



## bbq bubba (Nov 26, 2007)

Actually Glued did a little photoshop work, just to give us an idea of what they would look like!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




I think it's as close as were gonna get to the real thing!!


----------



## squeezy (Nov 28, 2007)

I just added the logo to my Garmin Streetpilot GPS on the startup 'splash' screen ... looks great I think!


----------



## glued2it (Nov 28, 2007)

Cool squeezy! at least some of that photoshop payed off!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I should have made bubba a hot pink shirt since he liked the color so much


----------



## hawgheaven (Nov 28, 2007)

Cool guys! 

BTW, I have the photoshop document where the background can be turned off, so printing on any color shirt lets the shirt color show through...


----------



## richoso1 (Nov 28, 2007)

I see a lot of folks wanting to place orders... but nobody is at the counter. Looks like my local Denny's.


----------



## bbq bubba (Nov 29, 2007)

And i'll admit that i'm man enough to wear it!!


----------



## blackhawk19 (Nov 29, 2007)

Please post pics when you do


----------



## glued2it (Nov 29, 2007)

It really made the logo stand out. 

I think it would sociably acceptable.
 If not oh well!


----------



## bbq bubba (Nov 29, 2007)

I'm going back to my old avatar that Hawg designed..........I put this one in a file and have done a few things with it, was hoping that Jeff would pick this for some swag!!


----------



## gypsyseagod (Nov 29, 2007)

oh just give me abig  S M F in lime green dayglo on a black shirt & let people ask questions- lol. i'm working on the official theme song now.


----------



## gypsyseagod (Nov 29, 2007)

oh just give me a big day glo green smf on front & smokin' meat forums on the back & let me explain-lol i'm working on the official smf themesong as we speak- i think y'all would like it.


----------

